# My biggest to date BBD



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

What a GIANT!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Wow!! Congrats to both of you! Love It.


----------



## outdoorsaddict99 (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow absolutely giant bird! Congrats to you both!


----------

